# New power pack and controller from USAT



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought i'd post this here as it seems to be the best fit for this new Power Pack with it's own built in controller.

I ordered one today at a good price and i think it will work out great.









For anyone interested heres the part # and a picture for you to look at.

Fred








*TRAIN POWER 10
*







SPECIAL FEATURES [*] 10 AMPS OF Power [*] Operates All D.C. Trains [*] Dial-A-Gauge Operates G, HO and N [*] Walk-A-Round Controller with Memory [*] Variable Momentum [*] Train Brake Control [/list] * DIAL-A-GAUGE*
The variable control not only limits the output voltage but sets the waveform appropriate to the scale train being run. This feature makes the TRAIN POWER 10 a pack for all gauges.

* WALK-A-ROUND CONTROLLER features:* 
[*] Memory Control [*] Variable Momentum [*] Braking Control [*] Direction Switch [*] Variable Speed Control [/list] *PRESS “N LOCK” CONNECTORS* 
Press and Lock Connectors require no tools for hookup. Push down, insert wires, release, for a safe, fast, and secure connection. 
*40 VA POWER SUPPLY WITH MOMENTUM
*







SPECIAL FEATURES [*] Operates All D.C. Trains [*] Variable Momentum feature for realistic start-up and braking [/list]



Home Dealer Requirements E-mail New Releases

*USA Trains*
P.O. Box 100, Malden, MA 02148
Phone: (781) 322-6084
Fax: (781) 321-6459


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred,
That controller on the first one looks exactly like the old Chicago Model Internaional power supply that I use for bench testing. What goes around comes around I guess.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

it is not the same 

I have them in the store and they weigh a lot more then a hogger and have twice the current capacity


----------



## jjfromny (Jul 21, 2011)

Fred,

Thanks for posting, Its always great to see new useful products that work in the Hobby.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Any reason in particular that this wasn't put under "Traditional Power" where it belongs? You may get more views there.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The second pack is also like the old CMI packs.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can ask the moderator to move the topic... just email them... 

Sure looks like the same product. 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

One more.
 Chicago Models International superblue transformer #156


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure looks identical. 

Looks like they went out of business some time ago... hard to find references to them except used equipment. 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I have one of the super blues that I picked up on Ebay years ago. I use it for bench testing new locos before battery conversion.


----------

